# Daily Chat: August 2016



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

WOW! When on earth did July go? :surprise:

I barley blinked!


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't know if it is because I am getting older or what, the but heat is getting more and more difficult for me to deal with this summer.

I am spending way too much time indoors because I don't want to leave the AC.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Cricket VS said:


> WOW! When on earth did July go? :surprise:
> 
> I barley blinked!


It was 11 days ago:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Cricket VS said:


> I don't know if it is because I am getting older or what, the but heat is getting more and more difficult for me to deal with this summer.
> 
> I am spending way too much time indoors because I don't want to leave the AC.


I here you Cricket. Today for a little bit I went outside to watch my granddaughters in the pool and I was out there for less than an hour and I was soaking from sweat and felt dizzy and I was under a shade tree! Had to go inside. Most days I don't venture out except to go into the air conditioned car. And our last electric bill was a shocker.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I've been told by other artists that I should take more time with paintings and they would come out better. If you remember I was doing about 3 a week. Well you may have noticed I've been very slow in producing paintings of late. It isn't intentional I've been having a lot of physical problems one of which is tremors in my hands. It's been months now and I still don't have a diagnosis. I've been referred to a neurologists for some tests. I don't really know why I'm sharing this other than I wanted to tell someone so I decided to tell everyone. You know my fear is that I have Parkinson, but again I have no diagnosis as of yet. The only one that knows of my problems up until now is my husband no sense in alarming the family needlessly.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hope it's something that can be fixed with meds or something. Wish you the best.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That's harsh Terry, praying nothing serious is going on with you.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Obviously the doctors don't think it is anything serious since my Neurologist appointment isn't until Nov 11. I'm betting they want to make sure it isn't something that will go away all by itself before wasting money on tests.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey Terry hope all goes well with you.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

What is going on in your world?

Has anyone been caught up in the crazy weather?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

My dog spends most of his time hiding from the thunder. Even if it's 20 miles away. He's like our in house weather dog.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

It's been hot and humid here in Southern Ontario and now it's rainy. I like the hot weather (minus the humidity), it makes me forget that summer is almost over. Hope it lasts well into September.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I've just been diagnosed with Parkinson's disease. I'm not upset, just happy to have a diagnosis, I kind of knew it for awhile. I started on Dopamine medication and expect to be active for a long time to come. I still can paint. Funny thing with PD the tremors are resting tremors and when you are doing things with your hands the tremors improve....at least at the stage I'm in.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Terry I am sorry to have to welcome you to the club, but welcome. There's a website called patientslikeme. I recommend you check it out. Parkinson's has a lot of surprises and the symptoms are not the same for everyone.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry about your diagnosis Terry, I don't know what to say so,..... I wish you the best in this.

It has been ridiculously humid here in Indiana. The temps have actually dropped but it still feels horrid, and lots and lots of rain!

I have been quarantined since Friday, not sure if I have the mumps, waiting for the results, hope they come back soon I am getting a little restless here. Not to mention the work I am missing.

Hope everyone is well out there!

Be blessed!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow Terry, sorry to hear that, wishing you well.

Hey Susan, get better soon


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

just said:


> Terry I am sorry to have to welcome you to the club, but welcome. There's a website called patientslikeme. I recommend you check it out. Parkinson's has a lot of surprises and the symptoms are not the same for everyone.


I will check out that web site. Thank you


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

TerryCurley said:


> I've just been diagnosed with Parkinson's disease. I'm not upset, just happy to have a diagnosis, I kind of knew it for awhile. I started on Dopamine medication and expect to be active for a long time to come. I still can paint. Funny thing with PD the tremors are resting tremors and when you are doing things with your hands the tremors improve....at least at the stage I'm in.


My Daddy has Parkinson's disease. Once he finally got on the right meds, it made all the difference in the world for him.

Huggggggggggs, my friend.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Good morning my artist friends. I started a new painting yesterday. Actually it is not a painting yet just some lines drawn on a canvas, it needs a lot of work. This painting is going to be a major challenge for me. It's going to have a few people in it and a horse. Wish me luck. 

I've been looking at my facebook page for my paintings and I really am regretting having sold some of them. I've decided to try to do my favorites that I have sold over again and keep them this time....but you know how it is....you can never paint the same picture exactly the same.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Mornin everybody! Can't wait to see what your painting Terry. I know it's going to be good whatever it is.

I think I need to start a new one also. I hate what I did with my last painting and the previous one of my daughters is going nowhere. I'm going to try another sunset with a sailboat. I have a great photo to work with that I think will inspire me to put my best foot forward. Still trying to like oils.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello everyone! 

It will be nice to see new projects. 

I found some grey scale soft pastels and will be doing a project with them soon. Might even try a landscape, never did one in black and white, I am sure it will be a challenge.

Cooler and less humid the past couple days, hope it lasts. 

Have a blessed day yall!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey Dickhutchings if I have to try to like something then I really don't like it. No sense in using a medium you don't care for. I'm looking forward to seeing some more of your paintings.

Susan you are doing some remarkable work lately. I just love that rabbit. Can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I know what your saying Terry but artists have been using oil paint for an awful long time. I think I just need to get used to them and the new brush cleaning process.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

After a gazillion days of rain, the sunshine has returned.

I am doing a happy dance today...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is what I have been working on ever since I finished the Villa on the Caribbean. This is most definitely the most complicated painting I've done to date. I plan to take my time on this one. I'm not at all sure I can pull it off, but I really want to try.

This is the reference:


Spoiler


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow!! That's a real nice drawing Terry. I'd be tempted to leave it at that.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Of course you can do it Terry. A great picture, full of life and light and shade. Go for it and I'll look forward to the finished item. Up and at it.....:smile:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Wow!! That's a real nice drawing Terry. I'd be tempted to leave it at that.


I needed a good laugh :yelrotflmao:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Desdichado said:


> Of course you can do it Terry. A great picture, full of life and light and shade. Go for it and I'll look forward to the finished item. Up and at it.....:smile:


Thank you for the words of encouragement Jim.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It will be wonderful Terry! Lots of color, your specialty!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> It will be wonderful Terry! Lots of color, your specialty!


I'm planning to add a little more color than the reference photo. I think the upper part of the building is looking drab in the reference picture.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow Terry that looks like one complicated piece! But you can do it, looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Liz said:


> Wow Terry that looks like one complicated piece! But you can do it, looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


Thanks for the encouragement Liz. The meds I'm now taking are great for steading my hands and I hope to be able to draw and paint for years to come.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh boy, I have a digital tablet now!?*% I just started using a program called ArtRage, the free version for now but it seems pretty good. It allows me to use wet paint which is cool. It's going to take a while just to get used to zooming and moving around and finding things. More fun with art!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Oh boy, I have a digital tablet now!?*% I just started using a program called ArtRage, the free version for now but it seems pretty good. It allows me to use wet paint which is cool. It's going to take a while just to get used to zooming and moving around and finding things. More fun with art!


Cool. The beauty of a digital art program is that you can use it anywhere and there is no cleanup! Have fun.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

fantastic dick which tablet did you get?
which version of artrage are you using?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

So far I'm using the demo version but I plan on buying the full later on. The tablet is a monoprice 10x6.25. My biggest issue is that I'm left handed so the buttons get pressed by my hand. I also get paint unexpectedlyrics now and then.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

monoprice 10x6.25 great size to start on =)
don't buy the software, I will send you a pro key just make sure you like it first, mail me on here when you want the key it's free of course!
I'd not heard of it until you mentioned it so I had to have a play lol made the pic below

is it the latest version version 4?

can't wait to see what you create!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That's quite a play. I'll be asking lots of questions.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

looking forward to seeing your progress on the digital battlefield


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

can't find September chat - nanu nanu over


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Anybody can start a month chat if there isn't already one Meli. I'll do it now.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That's hilarious Meli


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes meli, it does have a different affect.


----------



## Lana24 (Nov 23, 2016)

I really like your art


----------

